# Fake ShengEn II on Lightake.com ( alerted by ShengEn Factory )



## calvinfan (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello, everybody ~
Be alerted that there are Fake ShengEn II on Lightake.com
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_SE_DIY_Magic_Cube_2n_Gen_White-29961

ShengEn had never used these screw, spring and core.
The edge, corner and center parts are different from the original ShengEn II .
For those who bought this one before, you can claim back the money from this cheater.






Real and Copy comparison as the link below, 
http://www.sheng-en.cn/ReadNews.asp?NewsID=272


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 6, 2011)

Your link does not work.

edit: Isn't it obvious it is not an FII? I have always thought so...


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 6, 2011)

Correct Link


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 6, 2011)

SOLD OUT


----------



## Bapao (Jul 6, 2011)

According to this, my F-II seems to be a mixed bag. 

The screws seem to be KO 
The center caps seem to be KO 

The edges don't reassemble either of the cubes shown. 

The box looks authentic (even has the logo > owner animation type sticker). 
The stickers seemed to authentic because they were just as crap as people describe them (KOs apparently have better stickers than the original) 

Not sure about the core, it's not the one shown on the pics above though. It's a mucky brownish color. Like this one:

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_SE_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White_(Gen_2nd)-27102

What color are your F-II cores?


----------



## HumanDude (Jul 6, 2011)

That item has been listed as sold out for a long time... I couldn't buy one if I wanted.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 6, 2011)

sigh...

I believe I read somewhere on this forum (old post) that it was not the real deal. 
The comment was that "you get what you pay for". And it was sold out even before the post was made.

The real one: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_SE_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black_-27101


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 6, 2011)

The Sheng-En newspage you are linking to is two years old...


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 6, 2011)

calvinfan said:


> ...For those who bought this one before, you can claim back the money from this cheater...


 
strong words. It has come to this level?


----------



## Bapao (Jul 6, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> strong words. It has come to this level?


 
Thanks for bringing that up. Trying to keep myself out of trouble nowadays


----------



## demma (Jul 6, 2011)

calvinfan, I think you didn't understand that making this kind of threads doesn't help you at all...


----------



## yockee (Jul 6, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> According to this, my F-II seems to be a mixed bag.
> 
> The screws seem to be KO
> The center caps seem to be KO
> ...


 
The real F2's have always had different colored cores. I've had 4 altogether, and the cores have been clear like a Rubik's, brownish yellow ugly, blue, and one other color I can't remember. It's very easy to tell if it's a real F2 though. Can I see a photo of your pieces, etc...? I'll tell you right away. The real F2 on lightake is kind of tricky to locate. It doesn't show very good pictures. It says Sheng En 2nd gen, just like this piece of crap, and you can't see the logo on the black one's main picture, you have to look through the other pics to find it. They don't show the pieces... it's hard to find, although I got one from them and it was the real one. The link to it is THIS:
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_SE_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black_-27101

Now, on the subject of this fake cube... I always just figured this was the type B2 (if there is one). Sheng En makes both type B and F, (which is kind of ironic) so saying Sheng En 2nd gen is tricky when it could be either. Anyone who bought this, though, I feel sorry for. It's very obvious if you know your cubes!! Thanks Calvin!


----------



## yockee (Jul 6, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> According to this, my F-II seems to be a mixed bag.
> 
> The screws seem to be KO
> The center caps seem to be KO
> ...


 
Oh wow.... no wonder your cube doesn't match this.... The cube in the news link is an F1, hahahaha.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 6, 2011)

yockee said:


> Oh wow.... no wonder your cube doesn't match this.... The cube in the news link is *an F1*, hahahaha.


 
I was starting to think that those pics were of the F-I and not the F-II. The edges are just _too_ different  
But yeah, I'll post some pics of the cube this evening if you don't mind taking a look anyway. I've been comparing it to other photos of the F-II and it seems to be authentic as far as I can tell ...


----------



## Godmil (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought the deal was if it comes as a DIY it's fake, if it comes in a box then it's legit.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 6, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I thought the deal was if it comes as a DIY it's fake, if it comes in a box then it's legit.


 
In that case, one could just put an assembled KO in a box to make it legit... 
But I get what you mean; "if it comes as a kit, it's definitely a KO".


----------



## calvinfan (Jul 6, 2011)

demma said:


> calvinfan, I think you didn't understand that making this kind of threads doesn't help you at all...


The owner of ShengEn factory requested me to make this post today, so I post here and alert you all.


----------



## yockee (Jul 6, 2011)

It's funny... there's someone on you tube (I forget how to spell his screen name) with a review of this fake cube. He talks about how he had to get it because he didn't believe the people that told him it was a fake. He said he doesn't believe anyone until he finds out for himself, and it was too cheap to pass up. I guess he didnt know that type F's don't come as DIYs, except the F3. In the review he's all pissed off at how crappy the cube is, and he didn't even get springs with it. He also has a Haiyan memory review where he says the same thing.... he didn't believe people that said it was just an A5 with sanded corners.... so, he had to get one to find out for himself, and again, he's all angry that it was true.


----------



## izovire (Jul 6, 2011)

calvinfan said:


> The owner of ShengEn factory requested me to make this post today, so I post here and alert you all.


 
Larry Goers of speedstacks asked me to let people know about the fake timer on lightake. It's good to let people know because there is a risk of customers losing their money after a patent or copyright infringement.


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 6, 2011)

So which one is real one? The left one or right one? http://www.sheng-en.cn/ReadNews.asp?NewsID=272

And these are for sure the F-II's? Cuz mine is just like the right one... but I obviously don't know if it's legit.

-achilles308


----------



## Godmil (Jul 6, 2011)

mine look more like the one on the right, but the edges is different to both (they show squared bits on the inside, but mine are cut diagonally.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol I has been gone for a longggg time... I think lightake found put a while ago....


----------



## yockee (Jul 6, 2011)

achilles308 said:


> So which one is real one? The left one or right one? http://www.sheng-en.cn/ReadNews.asp?NewsID=272
> 
> And these are for sure the F-II's? Cuz mine is just like the right one... but I obviously don't know if it's legit.
> 
> -achilles308


 
The real one is the one on the right, and NO, they are not F2's, they are F1's.


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 7, 2011)

So the F-II I bought (I'll have to look up the store) is really an F-I?? Now I'm super confused....


----------



## RaresB (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, Calvin has got to settle down the attacks on lightake, I understand you want to make money but claiming your opponent a cheater is not exactly the way to do it.


----------



## timeless (Jul 7, 2011)

omg u made lightake raise their cube prices and no more discount


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 7, 2011)

Looked suspicious. Only $4.71 for an FII? Yeah right.


----------



## timeless (Jul 7, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Looked suspicious. Only $4.71 for an FII? Yeah right.


 
i think u needa buy in bulk


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 8, 2011)

*ah-em*


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?17946&p=396059&viewfull=1#post396059



daniel0731ex said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...


----------

